# what are your favorite macros



## SheriV (Jan 16, 2017)

list off your favorite 

lean protein 

carb

fats


go!


----------



## SheriV (Jan 16, 2017)

cmon guys...


I wanna figure out 260g of protein, 100g carbs, 80g fats


I need inspiration to fiddle with


----------



## Montego (Jan 16, 2017)

Bison
Chicken 
Sirloin 
Lamb 
Whole Eggs 
Egg whites
Salmon 
Tuna steaks

White rice 
Sweet potato 
Pasta 
Rice crispy treats 
Chex mix 
Oats 
Dave's killer bread 

Mac nut oil 
EVOO
Natural pb
Almond butter
Avocado 
Avocado oil 
Grass fed butter 
Eggs
Flax oil 
Coconut oil 

Broccoli 
Kale
Spinach 
Green beans 
Asparagus


----------



## SheriV (Jan 16, 2017)

I wonder if I could figure out how to eat nothing but shellfish and spinach


----------



## cricketnoise (Jan 16, 2017)

SheriV said:


> I wonder if I could figure out how to eat nothing but shellfish and spinach


How awesome would that be?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Jan 16, 2017)

it would be pretty awesome..I spent a little bit trying to figure out why that might be a problem and so far the only thing coming up with is dietary cholesterol


----------



## SheriV (Jan 16, 2017)

which I should add- I'm aware dietary cholesterol is heavily debated as good/not good/moot


----------



## cricketnoise (Jan 16, 2017)

SheriV said:


> which I should add- I'm aware dietary cholesterol is heavily debated as good/not good/moot


Olive oil, caviar, sea urchin 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 18, 2017)

chicken
fish
shrimp
deer jerkey
steak
eggs
beans
Greek yogurt
Turkey
sausage
meatballs
calamari
parmesan cheese
sardines(stopped eating these really) bad experience

rice
pasta
oatmeal
potatoes
bread

olive oil
peanut butter
fish
eggs
almonds and different nuts

i like most greens except brussel sprouts


----------



## SheriV (Jan 19, 2017)

I bought sardines for the first time in my life for myself a cpl of weeks ago and got some crazy looking package  (totally dunno if they were any good or not but the packaging was lovely) and my 5 yr old polished them off 

I opened the tin and tried one and was thinking about it .and she strolled up and said. These fish are so pretty! Can I try one? So she did and like. .closed her eyes while she was tasting it...opened her eyes and said..I really like these..then took the tin and walked to the table where she proceeded to eat them all.

I said.."hunh" and made myself a whey shake


----------



## sassy69 (Jan 20, 2017)

SheriV said:


> I wonder if I could figure out how to eat nothing but shellfish and spinach



http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/grilled-shrimp-spinach-salad


----------



## Lovetogetjacked (Jan 20, 2017)

375 Carbs
90 grams of fat
230 grams protein


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 25, 2017)

SheriV said:


> I bought sardines for the first time in my life for myself a cpl of weeks ago and got some crazy looking package  (totally dunno if they were any good or not but the packaging was lovely) and my 5 yr old polished them off
> 
> I opened the tin and tried one and was thinking about it .and she strolled up and said. These fish are so pretty! Can I try one? So she did and like. .closed her eyes while she was tasting it...opened her eyes and said..I really like these..then took the tin and walked to the table where she proceeded to eat them all.
> 
> I said.."hunh" and made myself a whey shake



lmbo.  kids you have to love them.   
for the record i get the sardines in mustard (no heads)


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 25, 2017)

SheriV said:


> I bought sardines for the first time in my life for myself a cpl of weeks ago and got some crazy looking package  (totally dunno if they were any good or not but the packaging was lovely) and my 5 yr old polished them off
> 
> I opened the tin and tried one and was thinking about it .and she strolled up and said. These fish are so pretty! Can I try one? So she did and like. .closed her eyes while she was tasting it...opened her eyes and said..I really like these..then took the tin and walked to the table where she proceeded to eat them all.
> 
> I said.."hunh" and made myself a whey shake



when i was a little boy i my father would buy pickled herring. it comes in a jar with covered in a liquid, some seasoning and onion slices.   i would tear it up.   
its funny when we were children we would try anything.


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 25, 2017)

sassy69 said:


> http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/grilled-shrimp-spinach-salad



sounds excellent.  i will give this a try soon.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 25, 2017)

macedog24 said:


> when i was a little boy i my father would buy pickled herring. it comes in a jar with covered in a liquid, some seasoning and onion slices.   i would tear it up.
> its funny when we were children we would try anything.



.
the little peeps have all been different in what they'll eat and when..like one year one of my kids boycotted tomatoes but previous years she would sneak into the garden with my pitbull and the two of them would eat tomato plants clean.


I'll have to try them in mustard. I had no idea they could come with no heads. she ate them heads and all but picked their tiny spines out


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 25, 2017)

Steak
Eggs
Chips
Sauce



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SheriV (Jan 28, 2017)

Someone just liked and commented the shit out of my instagram from the down under and he had hot national aussie day pics! Lol. I thought it was a bs holiday made up for limited imf audiences


But srsly..how hard is it to move to australia


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 29, 2017)

It shouldn't be that hard.

Are you white and qualified?


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## SheriV (Jan 29, 2017)

idk if Im qualified..but ya..white ...for the most part


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 30, 2017)

You fix cars and drink fosters? Bogun heaven 


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## SheriV (Jan 30, 2017)

think I can finish college there?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 30, 2017)

I keep carbs at 70 then eat as much of the others as possible... 

morning is coconut oil fried eggs and for lunches I have been eating a lot of patties(beef and turkey) seasoned with primal palate seasonings with either asparagus or edamame with brown or basmati rice.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 30, 2017)

SheriV said:


> think I can finish college there?



Analtherapy? Sure why not.


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------

